# Royal Stick Steering boats



## Dragnfly

Just recently sold my 22' Nautic Star Nauticbay with a 250 Yamaha 4 stroke. Think I'm going back to a simple SS fresh water boat. My first boat was a SS, about 20 years ago, and I loved the simple design. I have it narrowed down to 3 different models. A G3, an Xpress and I was looking at the Royal boats. Thought I would throw this out to see if anyone has or has had this brand boat. I have never heard of them but they look kind of interesting on the net. Any current or past Royal Stick Steering boat owners out there with an opinion on the boat? Thanks.:help:


----------



## FishWalton

Never heard of "Royal" until your post. Checked the website. Seems to be an awesome product with plenty of bells and whistles. Looks like it would be really nice since there is no clutter. Haven't seen any stick steer boats that would match this slick design. I go to Dothan often and plan to go by the dealer and look at one.


----------



## Dragnfly

I was running a search on SS boats and they popped up. Never heard of them before either. I am going to make a run to Dothan but it may be a couple of weeks. I noticed Boyd's Marine carries all 3 boats I'm looking at. If you make it over there could you give me a yell about what you think of them. I kinda like the idea of ordering the color of choice. It looks like it has a very unusual bottom Hull design. I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## FishWalton

I was in Dothan today and visited Boyd Marine to see a "Royal" boat. They had the top of the line model on display. With all the extras Model 169SS is a Cadillac. I have never in my life seen a stick steer like this. My first thought was how could anyone enjoy fishing out of this boat for fear of messing it up. I can see a can or two of bait turned over on the floor. This thing is fancy and beautiful. I’m afraid more hours would be spent cleaning and polishing rather than fishing. It’s that impressive. One would want to keep it looking like new. Price: $19,900 for a bream fishing boat!!!

If you can afford it I guarantee you would be the center of attention with other fisherman. 

See the line at Welcome to Royal Boats- maker of the finest fiberglass stick steering boats on the water 

You have to see the actual boat to appreciate its beauty and quality.


----------



## Dragnfly

Yeah, a bit pricy. I called and got one speked out at 22,000.00. Think if I was going to spend that much I would just go with a mid level bass boat. Think I'm going to look into an Xpress. Saw one rated for a 60 hp 4 stroke! Thanks for the info. I would like to see it in person, just 'cause! Thanks again.


----------



## Royal Boats

*Simply Royal*

Good Morning! I am the General Manager for Royal Boats and want to thank you for you kind words about our product. It looks like you have been giving a quote for the Royal 169SS for a fully loaded boat. Boyd's in Dothan seem to have a real demand for this model, but rest assured you can get into a 169SS for far less than $22,000. What do you really need in a fishing boat? Our standard package includes the following:
- All composite hull and one piece top cap
- Aluminum lids that you can stand on
- injected floatation
- Gauge pack
- Humminbird fish finder flush mounted
- Minn Kota Edge 45 trolling motor
- Front deck hatch
- 4 bunk custom built Marine Master trailer w/ radial tires
- White Gel coat boat with metal flake stripe down the side
- 7 ft rod box
- flush mount cup holders
- 12 gallon fuel tank
- 12 acc. plug
- side storage cubby
- 50 hp 2 Stroke Mercury (while supplies last)
- All mercury accessories which give you an extended warranty on them

This package is $14995 plus your tax, etc

Some of the options that seem to be popular include:
- HD side scan Hummingbird 898 w/ GPS
- Fusion am/ fm radio
- VHF radio/ cb
- front deck rubber safe step map
- GPS driven Minn Kota trolling motor
- Remote electric anchors
- flush mount easy access tackle box
- gas shock back deck lift
- vinyl flooring
- custom seats
- full metal flake gel coat
- Max air air injection system for live well
- trim gauge
- built in fuel tank with gauge
- 90% of our Royals come with Mercury 60 4 stroke

If yall have a club down there, we need to bring one down to test drive some weekend! Please feel free to call me at the shop 334-308-9481. I know that we can get you into a Royal at a competitive price.


----------



## Royal Boats

Sorry, for anyone wanting more info this weekend, please visit us at:
www.royalboats.net
thanks again!


----------



## X-Shark

> 4 bunk custom built Marine Master trailer w/ radial tires


Painted steel, Galvanized or alum?

I throw rocks at a painted steel trailer. You know he's going to stick it in saltwater sooner or later. 

Then on a quiet night when everything is real calm, you will be able to hear it RUST!


----------



## Royal Boats

We are set up to do black, matching painted trailers, galvanized, AND aluminum. The black is standard. We also offer swing away tounges too! We also use SS screws for everything to prevent run in the boat. The main thing you would need to put it in salt water would be a salt water trolling motor. We can upgrade that for you too.


----------



## scubajoe

Dragnfly said:


> Just recently sold my 22' Nautic Star Nauticbay with a 250 Yamaha 4 stroke. Think I'm going back to a simple SS fresh water boat. My first boat was a SS, about 20 years ago, and I loved the simple design. I have it narrowed down to 3 different models. A G3, an Xpress and I was looking at the Royal boats. Thought I would throw this out to see if anyone has or has had this brand boat. I have never heard of them but they look kind of interesting on the net. Any current or past Royal Stick Steering boat owners out there with an opinion on the boat? Thanks.:help:


 I have a Xtreme Pro 16 with stick steering, have had no problems since I got it in 2005.


----------

